# +++ Released: Visual Orchestration 3: DOING The Basic Virtual Mix w/17 Custom IRs to Learn Hands-on



## Peter Alexander (Nov 25, 2013)

*New! Visual Orchestration 3: DOING The Basic Virtual Orchestral Mix

Father's Day Savings - $59.95. Save $70!*

http://alexanderpublishing.com/Products/Visual-Orchestration-3--DOING-The-Basic-Virtual-Orchestra-Mix__Spec-VizOrch-03-Dwnld.aspx (http://alexanderpublishing.com/Products ... Dwnld.aspx)

*Comes with:*
*1.* 10 Mini-video lectures (_ALL Lectures now posted!_)

*2.* 17 Custom Designed Impulses created exclusively for this course by Numerical Sound, organized by Early Reflections, Reverb Tail, and Tilt Filter (EQ).

*3.* 5 dozen (60!) mini-mixes: 1 dry, 4 wet for you to experiment with.


_You only need your sequencing program and the convolution program it comes with._ 

Visual Orchestration 3: DOING the Basic Virtual Orchestral Mix is a breakthrough course showing you how to mix using 17 custom designed impulses created exclusively for this course by Numerical Sound. The impulses are organized by the core features of a professional software reverb program: Early Reflections (based on characteristics of 5 studios where film scores and sample libraries have been recorded), Reverb Tails, and TILT Filters (EQ).

Using the convolution reverb that comes with your sequencing program, step-by-step you'll learn how to get everyone in the same room to create the basic virtual orchestral mix.

*The ten lectures are:*
*Lecture 1:* The Tools Provided _Posted_
*Lecture 2:* The 7 Starting Points Before You Begin Your Mix _Posted_
*Lecture 3:* The 3 Spaces Where Sample Libraries Are Recorded _Posted_
*Lecture 4:* The Sound You Want, The Sound You Have, The Sound You End Up With _Posted_
*Lecture 5:* RT60s of Rooms and Sample Libraries _Posted_
*Lecture 6:* First Steps in Working With RT60s and Early Reflections _Posted_
*Lecture 7:* Room Size and Assigning ERs _Posted_
*Lecture 8:* Working With the TILT Filters _Posted_
*Lecture 9:* Spatial Placement _Posted_
*Lecture 10:* The Transformative Power of Reverb 

http://alexanderpublishing.com/Products/Visual-Orchestration-3--DOING-The-Basic-Virtual-Orchestra-Mix__Spec-VizOrch-03-Dwnld.aspx (http://alexanderpublishing.com/Products ... Dwnld.aspx)


----------



## stevetwist (Nov 25, 2013)

*Re: New! Visual Orchestration 3: Doing The Basic Virtual Orchestral Mix - w/Pre-Order Pricing Save $70!*

Hi Peter,

I am VERY interested in this latest series! The course description sounds as if there will be a lot of content that will be of practical benefit to me in my work (I am much more interested in the engineering/acoustics side of things than straight up composition/orchestration).

I have a couple of questions for you, if you don't mind me asking.

1 - I know Visual Orchestration 3 builds upon Visual Orchestration 2's content, but would you say it is essential to have followed Visual Orchestration 2 in order to understand 3? I watched the intro video to 3 and everything you mentioned made sense to me (including the technical terms for various reverb settings etc.), so I'm hoping I can just dive right in with 3.

2 - Would you consider offering a bundle of Visual Orchestration 1, 2, 3 and the spectrotone chart? Depending on how this was priced, I might be swayed into checking out the entire series, versus just jumping into Visual Orchestration 3.

All the best!
Steve Twist


----------



## Peter Alexander (Nov 25, 2013)

*Re: New! Visual Orchestration 3: Doing The Basic Virtual Orchestral Mix - w/Pre-Order Pricing Save $70!*



stevetwist @ Mon Nov 25 said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> I am VERY interested in this latest series! The course description sounds as if there will be a lot of content that will be of practical benefit to me in my work (I am much more interested in the engineering/acoustics side of things than straight up composition/orchestration).
> 
> ...



Thank you for your compliment!

In answer to your question, the material here is unique to us. It's not taught at the college level. It's already value priced with 30% or more off list. So the pricing is more than fair. 

I don't know your background so I can't fairly answer your question. I've organized V3 so that you _can_ start here. But as I go, I point out things I'm not covering because I've already covered them previously, in both VO1 and VO2. And it's a lot.

So you'll have to decide for yourself if you think you need to back up and go through VO2.

Orchestration is far more about recording then most realize. That's because when you hear the composition in your head, you're hearing it already spatially placed and mixed. 

Thanks for writing.

Peter


----------



## stevetwist (Nov 25, 2013)

*Re: New! Visual Orchestration 3: Doing The Basic Virtual Orchestral Mix - w/Pre-Order Pricing Save $70!*

Hi Peter,

Thank you for your quick response, and for answering my questions. I definitely have some thinking to do with regards to Visual Orch. 1 and 2, but for certain I will be pre-ordering Visual Orchestration 3.

Thanks again,
Steve


----------



## Peter Alexander (Nov 25, 2013)

*Re: New! Visual Orchestration 3: Doing The Basic Virtual Orchestral Mix - w/Pre-Order Pricing Save $70!*



stevetwist @ Mon Nov 25 said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> Thank you for your quick response, and for answering my questions. I definitely have some thinking to do with regards to Visual Orch. 1 and 2, but for certain I will be pre-ordering Visual Orchestration 3.
> 
> ...



Great! Start with VO3 and use that to define your goals. You'll also need a college ruled notebook because I ask lots of thinking questions!


----------



## paulmatthew (Nov 25, 2013)

*Re: New! Visual Orchestration 3: Doing The Basic Virtual Orchestral Mix - w/Pre-Order Pricing Save $70!*

This really looks great , Peter. This is exactly what a lot of people here have been looking for. I've enjoyed the Visual Orchestration series up to this point . It looks like VO3 is the next logical step where VO2 left off. Such a great compliment to the series. I will have to pick this up soon and I know Darthmorphling is gonna love this one too. Happy Holidays


----------



## Peter Alexander (Nov 26, 2013)

*Re: New! Visual Orchestration 3: Doing The Basic Virtual Orchestral Mix - w/Pre-Order Pricing Save $70!*



paulmatthew @ Mon Nov 25 said:


> This really looks great , Peter. This is exactly what a lot of people here have been looking for. I've enjoyed the Visual Orchestration series up to this point . It looks like VO3 is the next logical step where VO2 left off. Such a great compliment to the series. I will have to pick this up soon and I know Darthmorphling is gonna love this one too. Happy Holidays



Thanks, Paul! I explained it a little more broadly in this article:
http://www.professionalorchestration.co ... stral-mix/

Enjoy!


----------



## Peter Alexander (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: Visual Orchestration 3: Lecture 3 Posted; 17 IRs Released!*

*With the posting of Lecture 3, we're already at nearly 1 hour of video instruction:*

*Lecture 1* - 15 Minutes
*Lecture 2* - 24 Minutes
*Lecture 3* - 17 Minutes

*Total:* 56 minutes

The impulse responses created by Numerical Sound exclusive for this course have now been released and emailed (nearly 6MB).

*TILT FILTERS*
These are a specialized approach for applying EQ using your convolution reverb. There are 3: C4, C3, and C2. The setting is dark filter #3.

*TILT FILTER PDF TABLE FOR DOWNLOAD:*
http://soniccontrol.tv/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/FORTI-SERTI-Table1.pdf

*REVERB TAILS*
4 reverb tails are provided in the following lengths: .85s, 1.4s, 2.0s, and 2.5s. These reflect the rooms where both films and samples have been recorded. Each has its own strategy for use in creating the mix.

*EARLY REFLECTIONS*
These reflect 5 rooms where both films and samples have been recorded. Each has its own strategy for use in creating the mix. There are two types included: short and medium. These are applied depending upon the seating arrangements of the instruments.

*Still at Pre-Order Pricing*
http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Products/Visual-Orchestration-3--DOING-The-Basic-Virtual-Orchestra-Mix__Spec-VizOrch-03-Dwnld.aspx (http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Prod ... Dwnld.aspx)

Lectures are posting quickly! So don't wait.


----------



## wlotz (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: Visual Orchestration 3: Lecture 3 Posted; 17 IRs Released!*



Peter Alexander @ Thu Nov 28 said:


> *With the posting of Lecture 3, we're already at nearly 1 hour of video instruction:*
> 
> *Lecture 1* - 15 Minutes
> *Lecture 2* - 24 Minutes
> ...



Sounds very interesting, will definitely order it as I find VO1 and VO2 really helpful


----------



## Peter Alexander (Nov 29, 2013)

*Re: Visual Orchestration 3: Lecture 3 Posted; 17 IRs Released!*

Thank you!


----------



## Peter Alexander (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: Visual Orchestration 3: FAQ Posted*

New FAQ has been posted. Click the 3rd tab labeled *Course FAQ*.
http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Products/Visual-Orchestration-3--DOING-The-Basic-Virtual-Orchestra-Mix__Spec-VizOrch-03-Dwnld.aspx (http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Prod ... Dwnld.aspx)

57 minutes of instruction posted so far!

Demo lesson at the above link, too.


----------



## Peter Alexander (Jan 9, 2014)

*Re: +++Lecture 5 Posted: Visual Orchestration 3 - RT60s of Rooms and Libs*

We've now reached the halfway point with Visual Orchestration 3. Lectures 4 and 5 are posted. Lecture 6 is already recorded and posting shortly!

With the posting of Lecture 5, we're already at nearly 1.5 hours of video instruction PLUS the 17 Impulse Responses that are part of the series!

Lecture 1 - 15 Minutes
Lecture 2 - 24 Minutes
Lecture 3 - 17 Minutes
Lecture 4 - 16 Minutes
Lecture 5 - 18 Minutes

Total: 1.5 hours (90 minutes)

*Lecture 4* 
Here we went to the next step from learning the three types of rooms libraries were recorded in, to which libraries were recorded in those room types. 

*Lecture 5* 
Lecture 5 will be an eye opening breakthrough for many. Here we go one step further to examine the published RT60s of rooms libs were recorded in along with our own projections of the RT60s of individual libraries so the two can be compared (when available as some libraries do not report where they are recorded). With this we also examine the 5 keys for getting everyone into the same room. *Note:* ears required. 

Still on pre-order pricing for now:
http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Products/Visual-Orchestration-3--DOING-The-Basic-Virtual-Orchestra-Mix__Spec-VizOrch-03-Dwnld.aspx (http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Prod ... Dwnld.aspx)


----------



## Peter Alexander (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: +++Lecture 6 Posted: Visual Orchestration 3 - First Steps With RT60s and ERs*

With the posting of Lecture 6, First Steps With RT60s and ERs, we're past the mid-way point with 1 hour and 49 minutes of video instruction PLUS the 17 Impulse Responses that are part of the series!

Lecture 1 - 15 Minutes
Lecture 2 - 24 Minutes
Lecture 3 - 17 Minutes
Lecture 4 - 16 Minutes
Lecture 5 - 18 Minutes
Lecture 6 - 19 Minutes

Total: 1 hour and 49 minutes (109 minutes) 

In First Steps With RT60s and ERs, you learn about early reflections, impulse responses vs. algorithmic reverbs for ERs, the ERs that came with LASS, FORTI/SERTI tables and how to use them as "cheat sheets", early reflections by stage positions, calculating projected ERs for major orchestral libraries, working with the IRs that come with Visual Orchestration 3.

Still on pre-order pricing!
http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Products/Visual-Orchestration-3--DOING-The-Basic-Virtual-Orchestra-Mix__Spec-VizOrch-03-Dwnld.aspx (http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Prod ... Dwnld.aspx)


----------



## Peter Alexander (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: +++ Lecture 7 of 10 Posted: Visual Orchestration 3 - Room Size & Assigning ERs - PRE-ORDER PRICING Ending Soon*

With the posting of Lecture 7, Room Size & Assigning ERs, we're closing in on the end as Lecture 8 has already been recorded and is now in editing. So far we're up to 2 hours and 37 minutes of video instruction PLUS the 17 Impulse Responses that are part of the series!

Lecture 1 - 15 Minutes
Lecture 2 - 24 Minutes
Lecture 3 - 17 Minutes
Lecture 4 - 16 Minutes
Lecture 5 - 18 Minutes
Lecture 6 - 19 Minutes
Lecture 7 - 48 Minutes

Total So Far: 2 hours and 37 minutes (157 minutes)

In this lecture, 4 libraries are tested to see what happens when Early Reflections are added to them. We tested Vienna Orchestral Violins, Vienna Dimension Violas, Berlin Violins 1, and Mural Violins 1. 

Early reflections were applied via IRs, combo ER/Reverb Tail in IR format, VSS, Spat, and others. LOTS of audio examples. Lecture 8 is produced and in editing. Lectures 9 and 10 post shortly.

Pre-order pricing ends early March!
http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Products/Visual-Orchestration-3--DOING-The-Basic-Virtual-Orchestral-Mix__Spec-VizOrch-03-Dwnld.aspx (http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Prod ... Dwnld.aspx)


----------



## Peter Alexander (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: +++Visual Orchestration 3 -Lecture 8 of 10 Up - PRE-ORDER PRICING Ending Mid-March*

With the posting of Lecture 7, Room Size & Assigning ERs, we're closing in on the end as Lecture 8 has already been recorded and is now in editing. So far we're up to 2 hours and 37 minutes of video instruction PLUS the 17 Impulse Responses that are part of the series!

Lecture 1 - 15 Minutes
Lecture 2 - 24 Minutes
Lecture 3 - 17 Minutes
Lecture 4 - 16 Minutes
Lecture 5 - 18 Minutes
Lecture 6 - 19 Minutes
Lecture 7 - 48 Minutes
Lecture 8 - 20 Minutes

Total So Far: 2 hours and 57 minutes (177 minutes)

One of the most difficult things for composers and songwriters to learn is how to EQ. TILT Filters and High Pass Filters help solve that problem by letting you pick, listen and choose the solution that works best. Concepts are applied to four popular string libraries, two of which need spatial placement and two which are already positioned, each with increasing RT60s: Vienna Orchestral Violins, Vienna Dimension Violins, Berlin Violins 1, and Mural Violins 1. Here you’ll learn how to apply TILT Filters and HP filters to the Flute, Clarinet, Oboe, Bassoon, French Horn, Trumpet, Trombone, Tuba, Harp, Celeste, Violins, Violas, Cellos, and Basses. 

Order now because pre-order pricing ends mid-March!
http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Products/Visual-Orchestration-3--DOING-The-Basic-Virtual-Orchestral-Mix__Spec-VizOrch-03-Dwnld.aspx (http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Prod ... Dwnld.aspx)


----------



## G.E. (Mar 4, 2014)

This seems like a great course but I have a question.Do you also talk about mixing wet libraries with each other? (Spitfire with Cinesamples for example)
I personally have no problems mixing a dry library like VSL,East West or LASS with another dry library, or even with a wet library.The hard part is when both libraries are wet and recorded in different spaces.

After reading about the course on your website,I'm not quite sure.I see that you do talk about wet libraries in some form but I don't know if you talk about mixing them together.


----------



## Peter Alexander (Mar 5, 2014)

G.E. @ Tue Mar 04 said:


> This seems like a great course but I have a question.Do you also talk about mixing wet libraries with each other? (Spitfire with Cinesamples for example)
> I personally have no problems mixing a dry library like VSL,East West or LASS with another dry library, or even with a wet library.The hard part is when both libraries are wet and recorded in different spaces.
> 
> After reading about the course on your website,I'm not quite sure.I see that you do talk about wet libraries in some form but I don't know if you talk about mixing them together.



Yes. But rather than look at them as wet, we look at them by their RT60s so the issues are more clearly defined.


----------



## Peter Alexander (Apr 26, 2014)

*Re: +++Visual Orchestration 3 - Lecture 9 of 10 Recorded - PRE-ORDER PRICING Ending Mid-May*

Quick update - Visual Orchestration 3 Lecture 9 (of 10) has been recorded: Spatial Placement. The script was 5500 words with nearly 2 dozen audio examples.

Pre-Order Pricing Ends Mid May
http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Products/Visual-Orchestration-3--DOING-The-Basic-Virtual-Orchestral-Mix__Spec-VizOrch-03-Dwnld.aspx (http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Prod ... Dwnld.aspx)

Save more by ordering the Visual Orchestration Trilogy
http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Products/The-Visual-Orchestration-Trilogy__Spec-VizOrch-Bundle-Dwnld.aspx (http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Prod ... Dwnld.aspx)


----------



## Peter Alexander (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: +++Visual Orchestration 3 - Lecture 9 of 10 Recorded - PRE-ORDER PRICING Ending Mid-May*

Quick update about lecture 9.

1. The script was 5500 words
2. 127 slides
3. Nearly 2 dozen audio examples
4. Techniques covered include spatial placing with delay and lots more.


----------



## Peter Alexander (May 2, 2014)

*Re: +++Visual Orchestration 3 - Lecture 9 = 51 minutes! 1 Lecture to Go! PRE-ORDER PRICING Ending Mid-May*

As a quick update - Lecture 9 - Spatial Placement came in at 51 minutes. One Lecture to go! Pre-Ordering ends soon! Don't wait!

http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Products/Visual-Orchestration-3--DOING-The-Basic-Virtual-Orchestral-Mix__Spec-VizOrch-03-Dwnld.aspx (http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Prod ... Dwnld.aspx)


----------



## Peter Alexander (May 4, 2014)

*Re: +++ POSTED! - Lecture 9 Visual Orchestration 3 = 51 minutes! 1 to Go! PRE-ORDER NOW!*

Lecture 9 - Spatial Placement - has posted! 1 to go!

Lecture 1 - 15 Minutes
Lecture 2 - 24 Minutes
Lecture 3 - 17 Minutes
Lecture 4 - 16 Minutes
Lecture 5 - 18 Minutes
Lecture 6 - 19 Minutes
Lecture 7 - 48 Minutes
Lecture 8 - 20 Minutes
Lecture 9 - 51 Minutes

Total So Far: 3.8 hours (228 minutes) 

In this lecture you'll how to do spatial placement using specific software solutions combined with over two dozen audio examples demonstrating multiple techniques for building your string section's sound.

Only 1 lecture left on Reverb. Then it's a wrap. So don't wait. Pre-order pricing IS ending.

*Order Here!*
http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Products/Visual-Orchestration-3--DOING-The-Basic-Virtual-Orchestral-Mix__Spec-VizOrch-03-Dwnld.aspx (http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Prod ... Dwnld.aspx)


----------



## Mystic (May 6, 2014)

Just ordered the trilogy. Can't wait to get started with this. Thanks, Peter.


----------



## Peter Alexander (May 15, 2014)

*Re: +++POSTED! - Lecture 9 Visual Orchestration 3 = 51 minutes! 1 to Go! PRE-ORDER NOW!*

In line with the PM you sent me, go SLOW through 1 and 2 especially 2 as you apply that information to Hollywood Strings. HS has an amazing amount of bowings (aka articulations), but their overall definition you'll find in Visual Orchestration 2.


----------



## Peter Alexander (May 23, 2014)

*Re: +++IN PRODUCTION! - Lecture 10 Visual Orchestration 3! The Last Lecture - PRE-ORDER NOW!*

Lecture 10 - The Transformative Power of Reverb - is now in production and we plan on releasing it late next week. It will include demonstrations of Bricasti M7, selected software reverbs and IR packages that have been used in professional work. Pre-order pricing good for just a little while longer!

Save $70 with pre-order pricing!
http://alexanderpublishing.com/Products/Visual-Orchestration-3--DOING-The-Basic-Virtual-Orchestral-Mix__Spec-VizOrch-03-Dwnld.aspx (http://alexanderpublishing.com/Products ... Dwnld.aspx)

Save MORE with the Visual Orchestration Trilogy
http://alexanderpublishing.com/Products/The-Visual-Orchestration-Trilogy__Spec-VizOrch-Bundle-Dwnld.aspx (http://alexanderpublishing.com/Products ... Dwnld.aspx)


----------



## Peter Alexander (May 28, 2014)

*Re: +++ Finished! Visual Orchestration 3: DOING The Basic Virtual Mix Pre-Order Pricing Ends June 5.*

Lecture 10 for Visual Orchestration 3: DOING The Basic Virtual Orchestral Mix is finished and will post shortly. Included with Lecture 10 are literally dozens of min-mixes for you to download and practice with along with demonstrations of the Bricasti M7, B2, and Pure Space Film IR.

Pre-Order pricing ends June 15, 2014. _So don't wait!_

http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Products/Visual-Orchestration-3--DOING-The-Basic-Virtual-Orchestral-Mix__Spec-VizOrch-03-Dwnld.aspx (http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Prod ... Dwnld.aspx)


----------



## Peter Alexander (May 29, 2014)

*Re: +++ Visual Orchestration 3: DOING The Basic Virtual Mix Pre-Order Pricing Ends June 15.*

*In just 4 hours and 12 minutes, with Visual Orchestration 3's 10 video lectures, you can learn the principles, the techniques and the tools for DOING The Basic Virtual Orchestral Mix*

Visual Orchestration 3 is the very first video lecture series written for composers, songwriters, and beginning engineers that explains in plain English - DOING The Basic Virtual Orchestral Mix. Visual Orchestration 3 - DOING The Basic Virtual Orchestral Mix teaches you with a hands-on approach by including 17 Custom Designed Impulse Responses created exclusively for this course by Numerical Sound. These include 5 sets of Early Reflections covering the major orchestral libraries; 3 TILT Filters that apply EQ to the majority of virtual orchestral instruments (including the complete string and brass sections); 4 Reverb Tails covering the small studio up to a larger recording studio (2.0 seconds RT60); organized by Early Reflections, Reverb Tail, and Tilt Filter (EQ). 

You also receive 5 dozen (60), mini-mixes (dry plus three different sized rooms) to practice with. These are organized by Dry, Bricasti (2 sets), 2C Audio's B2, and Pure Space Film IR.

_All you have to provide is your sequencer!_

*Bonus Materials*
Visual Orchestration 3: DOING The Basic Virtual Orchestral Mix™ goes one more step. For those owning the original LASS which came with custom IRs designed by Numerical Sound, you’ll be shown how to apply and use what you’ve got.

For those owning the Vienna Suite with FORTI/SERTI, which was also designed by Numerical Sound, you’re receiving spread sheet listings for all the Early Reflections and Reverb Tails showing you how to mix and match them. 

*End Results*
By the end of Visual Orchestration 3, you’ll be on your way to creating a professional sounding mix of your music.


*The Ten Video Lectures of Visual Orchestration 3: DOING The Basic Virtual Orchestral Mix*
*Lecture 1:* The Tools Provided - _15 Minutes_
*Lecture 2:* The 7 Starting Points Before You Begin Your Mix - _24 Minutes_ 
*Lecture 3:* The 3 Spaces Where Sample Libraries Are Recorded - _17 Minutes_ 
*Lecture 4:* The Sound You Want, The Sound You Have, The Sound You End Up With - _16 Minutes_ 
*Lecture 5:* RT60s of Rooms and Sample Libraries Posted - _18 Minutes_ 
*Lecture 6:* First Steps in Working With RT60s and Early Reflections Posted - _19 Minutes_ 
*Lecture 7:* Room Size and Assigning ERs Posted - _48 Minutes_
*Lecture 8:* Working With the TILT Filters Posted - _20 Minutes_ 
*Lecture 9:* Spatial Placement Posted - _51 Minutes_ 
*Lecture 10:* The Transformative Power of Reverb - _24 Minutes_ 

*Total:* 4 hours and 12 minutes 

Pre-Order Pricing Available through June 15, 2014. For more information, a sample video, and ordering:

http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Products/Visual-Orchestration-3--DOING-The-Basic-Virtual-Orchestral-Mix__Spec-VizOrch-03-Dwnld.aspx (http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Prod ... Dwnld.aspx)


----------



## Peter Alexander (May 30, 2014)

*Re: +++ Lecture 10 Posted! 500MB+ Download - Visual Orchestration 3: DOING The Basic Virtual Mix Pre-Order Pricing Endin*

FYI - all audio files are .aiff so you must IMPORT them into your sequencer for listening.


----------



## Peter Alexander (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: +++ Visual Orchestration 3: DOING The Basic Virtual Mix Pre-Order Pricing Ends Father's Day June 15*

Pre-order pricing ending Father's Day June 15!


----------



## Peter Alexander (Jun 6, 2014)

*Father's Day is only days away.* 

10 video lectures over 4 hours and 12 minutes is a great gift!
http://tinyurl.com/oatwp8z

*Also check out our downloadable libraries from Best Service*
http://tinyurl.com/oqejqpc

*and our 50% off Flux Sale!*
http://tinyurl.com/q6n4uj6


----------



## Peter Alexander (Jun 8, 2014)

Father's Day is just days away! Order now at the pre-order pricing.


----------

